# How Do I Convert my MK1 to a 22MM master cylinder and booster?



## patra_is_here (May 3, 2002)

my current MC has 6 holes output (1 for each brake and two for brake light switched). the 22MM MC has only 4 holes output. WTF do I do.
btw, the car is a MK1 scirocco, 1978


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: How Do I Convert my MK1 to a 22MM master cylinder and booster? (patra_is_here)*

I have my own way of doing this, but have never seen it done elsewhere before.... It looks like it was done at the factory, people dont even notice....
In the Scirocco from '84 onwards they changed the steering column outer tube to one that can take a standard pedal mounted switch like in the Mk2 Golf.
You can swap the column outer tube onto your car, and wire in the new switch.
This way you only now need 4 outlets, and it looks alot neater.
To fit the 22.2mm master cylinder onto a car of that age you will also have to change the Servo(Booster), as the newer master cylinder doesnt mate up the same.
Should be pretty easy to do on a LHD car, as you dont have that fuuny rod linkage like we do on our RHD ones!
There are a few different Servos that you can use off the Mk2 Golf, most have a 7" one, and the GTi got a 9" one, but you will have to find out for yourself if there is going to enough room.
You do also need the fluid resovoir off a later car, as your one wont fit the 22.2mm master cylinder.


----------

